# Differences?



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Despite all you hear about Mexico, it is still at the top of our list for retirement in about 3-4 years. but of course things can change, but for now its our first choice. We have spent time in Mexico City and Manzanillo in 2009 and Acapulco in 1998. We really liked Manzanillo, not too touristy and seemed to have everything we need, (Walmart, KFC, Burger King etc and a casino, you know, the stuff us NOB are used to. But I see from various forums that Melaque and Barra are also popular with expats from Canada and America. Can anyone tell me why they might choose one over the other for year round living, and any differences between Jalisco and Colima as far as laws and such pertaining to gringos living there. Gracias:yo:


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Ya, I know, I mispelled Differences*



carlb said:


> Despite all you hear about Mexico, it is still at the top of our list for retirement in about 3-4 years. but of course things can change, but for now its our first choice. We have spent time in Mexico City and Manzanillo in 2009 and Acapulco in 1998. We really liked Manzanillo, not too touristy and seemed to have everything we need, (Walmart, KFC, Burger King etc and a casino, you know, the stuff us NOB are used to. But I see from various forums that Melaque and Barra are also popular with expats from Canada and America. Can anyone tell me why they might choose one over the other for year round living, and any differences between Jalisco and Colima as far as laws and such pertaining to gringos living there. Gracias:yo:


I know I mispelled differences, I was in a hurry and didn't go back to check my spelling before posting, and by the time I realized it, the 15 minute window they give you to "edit" was over, why does there have to be a time limit on editing?:confused2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I had a spare 'e' around. 
As you know, you can drive to either Melaque or Barra de Navidad from Manzanillo, so the choice of where to live will depend entirely on the lifestyle you want. Find a rental, settle in and explore. You'll also want to experience the summer months on the coast; perhaps only once.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I live in Melaque and just prefer a smaller town. Manzanillo is just an hour away so weekly trips are easy if you need to shop for things not here. It's also a little cooler here and I don't know if it's the general location or less cement.

If serious, it's very easy to make a comparison check by staying in each for a week or so. The Santiago area of Manzanillo would be my preference


----------

